# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Χρόνιο πρόβλημα ύπνου

## panos21

Καλησπέρα, αντιμετωπίζω χρόνιο πρόβλημα με τον ύπνο εδώ και 7 χρόνια. Πιο συγκεκριμένα, την ώρα που πέφτω για ύπνο νιώθω το μυαλό μου να υπερλειτουργεί, στριφογυρίζω και σκέφτομαι ότι μου κατέβει χωρίς να το επιδιώκω μέχρι το πρωί. Αυτό συμβαίνει καθημερινά, μέχρι η ώρα ύπνου να καταλήξει να είναι μεσημέρι. Μετά το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω ειναι να κρατηθώ ξύπνιος μέχρι το βράδυ, κάτι το σχεδόν αδύνατο, αν και παλιά μπορούσα να το καταφέρω σχετικά εύκολα. Τελικά μετά απο πολλές μέρες προσπάθειας, ίσως καταφέρω να στρώσω το πρόγραμμα μου.. φυσικά μέχρι να έρθει η μέρα που θα με πιάσουν πάλι τα ίδια και φτού απο την αρχή. Αυτό γίνεται ανα 2 μήνες περίπου.
Έχω προσπαθήσει πολυ σκληρά και έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα (εκτός απο φάρμακα) δίχως αποτέλεσμα. Λέω να απευθυνθώ σε ψυχίατρο, ποια είναι η γνώμη σας; Μπορούν να με βοηθήσουν τα φάρμακα; έστω τις μέρες που με πιάνουν αυτές οι αυπνίες.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

θα απεθυνθεις σε ψυχιατρο επιδη δε μπορεις να κοιμηθεις τα βραδυα? καλο κ αυτο τι αλλο μπορει να διαβασω ακομα τι να στροσεις παιδακι μου εμονη ιδεα σου εγινε αυτο? κ εγω νυχτοπουλι ειμαι αλλα δε κανω ετσι οτι ωρα θελω κοιμαμαι οτι ωρα θελω δε κοιμαμαι μηπως πινεις καφεδες?

----------


## panos21

Δεν μπορώ να ελεγχω το ποτε θα κοιμάμαι και ποτε δεν θα κοιμάμαι, αυτό λέω.. δεν πίνω καφέδες. Έχω σοβαρά προβλήματα αν νομίζεις οτι είναι τόσο απλό κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Δεν μπορώ να ελεγχω το ποτε θα κοιμάμαι και ποτε δεν θα κοιμάμαι


 κ γιατι να το ελεγξεις?? ελεγκτης το παιζεις? κλεισε το φως χριστιανε μου κλεισε τα ματια κ σκεψου οτι επιπλες πανω στη θαλασσα εγω αυτο κανω... απλο ειναι.

----------


## panos21

Τι ακριβώς δεν καταλαβαίνεις σοβαρά τώρα..; ξαναδιάβασε το πρώτο ποστ, λες να χάνω τουλάχιστον 3 βδομάδες απο τη ζωή μου ανα 2 μήνες προσπαθώντας να κοιμηθώ σαν άνθρωπος και δεν σκέφτηκα ποτε να κλείσω το φως και να προσπαθήσω να σκεφτώ κάτι χαλαρωτικό; ελεος δηλαδη

----------


## skata

Εννοείται πως πρέπει να απευθυνθείς σε ψυχίατρο...(μην ακούς όλα όσα σου λένε εδώ)
Σε συζήτηση με τον γιατρό μου έχουμε αναφερθείς στο θέμα του ύπνου και είναι πολύ σημαντικό και όντως ο ψυχίατρος μπορεί να βοηθήσει και δεν θεωρείται φυσιολογικό από ότι μου είπες να μην μπορεί κάποιος να κοιμηθεί το βράδυ. Επομένως πήγαινε.

----------


## giannisfrank

Ένα από τα πιο συχνά ενοχλήματα που αναφέρουν οι ασθενείς είναι οι διαταραχές ύπνου και ιδιαίτερα η αϋπνία. Οι διαταραχές του ύπνου διακρίνονται στις Δυσυπνίες, που χαρακτηρίζονται από ανωμαλίες στην ποσότητα ή την ποιότητα του ύπνου ή στην καταλληλότητα του χρόνου έλευσης του ύπνου και στις Παραϋπνίες, που χαρακτηρίζονται από ανώμαλα γεγονότα που συμβαίνουν κατά τον ύπνο.
Οι Δυσυπνίες είναι πρωτοπαθείς διαταραχές της έναρξης ή διατήρησης του ύπνου ή υπερβολικής υπνηλίας και χαρακτηρίζονται από ανωμαλίες στην ποσότητα ή ποιότητα του ύπνου ή στην καταλληλότητα του χρόνου έλευσης του. Μία από αυτές είναι η Πρωτοπαθής Αϋπνία :
Το βασικό χαρακτηριστικό της διαταραχής αυτής είναι η δυσκολία του ατόμου να κοιμηθεί ή να διατηρήσει τον ύπνο του ή ακόμη το να έχει ύπνο που δεν ξεκουράζει, για τουλάχιστον 1 μήνα. Τα άτομα αυτά είναι αγχώδη και στενόχωρα. Η αϋπνία οδηγεί σε ευερεθιστότητα, δυσκολία στη συγκέντρωση και σε αίσθημα κόπωσης κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας. Επίσης προδιαθέτει για χρήση αλκοόλ, υπνωτικών ή αγχολυτικών και καφεΐνης ή άλλων διεγερτικών. Η αϋπνία φαίνεται να είναι πιο συχνή στους ηλικιωμένους και στις γυναίκες και τυπικά αρχίζει στην νεαρή ενήλικη ζωή ή στη μέση ηλικία. Σπάνια αρχίζει στη παιδική ηλικία. Καθώς πολλοί κλινικοί αντιμετωπίζουν αυτή τη διαταραχή με υπνωτικά ή ηρεμιστικά φάρμακα, θα πρέπει να θυμίσουμε ότι η χρήση τους πρέπει να είναι μόνον βραχύχρονη. Κι αυτό, γιατί αφενός υπάρχει ο φόβος ανάπτυξης ανοχής και εξάρτησης και αφετέρου τα οφέλη συνήθως εξαφανίζονται σε μακρόχρονη βάση. Ωστόσο, η διαταραχή αυτή είναι χρόνια κατάσταση. Γι΄ αυτό θα πρέπει η κύρια θεραπευτική προσπάθεια ν΄ απευθυνθεί στη διαμόρφωση από τον ασθενή κατάλληλης «υγιεινής ύπνου», υιοθετώντας τεχνικές και μέτρα που θα του υποδείξει ο ψυχολόγος.

----------


## marian_m

> κ γιατι να το ελεγξεις?? ελεγκτης το παιζεις? κλεισε το φως χριστιανε μου κλεισε τα ματια κ σκεψου οτι επιπλες πανω στη θαλασσα εγω αυτο κανω... απλο ειναι.


Πόσο ηλίθιος μπορεί να είσαι; Μα πόσο;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-BPyxJCb5IY...12_n_thumb.jpg


> Πόσο ηλίθιος μπορεί να είσαι; Μα πόσο;


 χαχαχαχα:D:D

----------


## moby

Το θέμα είναι σοβαρό αλέξανδρε!! Οι αιτίες της αυπνϊας είναι πολλές, η αδερφή μου αντιμετώπιζε αντίστοιχα προβλήματα για πάνω από ένα χρόνο και το έλυσε με τη βοήθεια ψυχολόγου. Αποψη μου είναι να μη πάρεις τυχον χάπια που κυκλοφορούν, είναι σημαντικό να βρείς την αιτία που προκαλεί τις αυπνίες, συμβουλέψου καλύτερα έναν ειδικό!

----------


## SpyroKo

Πάνο, πήγαινε σε κάποιον ειδικό για αυτο... Το είχα και εγω το προβλημα αυτο.. Για μηνες κοιμομουνα το πρωι και ξυπναγα απογευμα παρολες τις προσπαθειες μου να κοιμαμαι σαν ανθρωπος. Το προβλημα πως το βιολογικο σου ρολοι εχει ξεκουρδιστει... Εγω το εφτιαξα μονος μου.. Αν και ακομα κοιμαμαι στις 2 την νυχτα αλλα τουλαχιστον ειναι καλλιτερα. Υπαρχει ενας τροπος με την ωρα του φαγητου που μπορεις να το αλλαξεις το οποιο δουλεψε για μενα. Απλα δεν πρεπει να φας 12-16 ωρες πριν απο την ωρα που θελεις να ξυπνησεις. Για παραδειγμα, τωρα κοιμασαι στις 12 το μεσημερι ας πουμε και ξυπνας στις 6 με 7 το απογευμα. Βαλε το ξυπνητηρι σου να ξυπνησεις στις 4 αντι για τις 6 αυτο τωρα αναλογα και με το ποτε εσυ κοιμασαι και ξυπνας γιατι δεν το διευκρινιζεις. Πρεπει ομως να εχεις φαει ενα υγειηνο γευμα 12-16 ωρες πριν τις 4. Για καποιο λογο θα δεις πως την επομενη μερα θα σε πιασει ο υπνος 2 ωρες νωριτερα απ οτι συνηθως. Συνεχιζε να το κανεις αυτο και μετα βαλε το ξυπνητηρι σου στις 2 αλλα οπως ειπα και πριν πρεπει να φας 12-16 ωρες πριν τις 2. Ετσι και παλι θα δεις πως θα σε πιασει ο υπνος 2 ωρες νωριτερα απ οταν κοιμοσουνα. Αμα το κανεις αυτο καθημερινα μεσα σε 1μιση βδομαδα θα δεις πως το βιολογικο σου ρολοι θα επανελθει. Πραγματικα σε νιωθω, για μηνες ημουνα σε αυτη την κατασταση και με αυτο το τρικ μπορεσα και επανηλθα. 
Επισεις αμα εξασκεισαι κατα την μερα μεχρι να νιωσεις κουρασμενος βοηθαει παρα πολυ. Επισεις δοκιμασε τροφες που αυξανουν την μελατονινη οπως μουστάρδα, μούρα goji,
αμύγδαλα, ηλιόσποροι, κάρδαμο, μάραθο, κόλιανδρο και τα κεράσια. Δοκιμασε να πιεις ενα ζεστο ποτηρι γαλα πριν πεσεις για υπνο. Σου ευχομαι καλη τυχη, δεν ειναι ευκολο το ξερω... προσπαθησε οσο μπορεις να αποφυγεις τα φαρμακα και τα ηρεμιστικα... Για να το καταπολεμισεις μια και καλη πρεπει να γινει φυσιολογικα.! Αμα καπνιζεις οσο μπορεις να μην καπνιζεις πριν κοιμηθεις γιατι το τσιγαρο σε κραταει ξυπνιο.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> είναι σημαντικό να βρείς την αιτία που προκαλεί τις αυπνίες,


 εσεις τις προκαλειτε τις αυπνιες με αυτα που σκεφτεστε το σωμα ακολουθει το πνευμα κανετε τη ζωη σας πατινι χωρις λογο σκεφτεστε δε θα κοιμηθω αποψε κ απλα δε κοιμαστε κ εγω το ιδιο κανω αλλα δεν καθομαι να λεω οχου τι να κανω τι να κανω τι να κανω... οστοσο αν ετσι τη βρισκετε συμβουλευτητε εκατο ειδικους για να το ευχαριστιθητε εμενα τι με νιαζει

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

κ επιδη εμενα δε προκειται να με παρετε στα σοβαρα διαβαστε.. και αν καταλαβετε τηλεφωνιστε μου.... https://www.google.gr/#q=murpy+josep...BC%CE%B1%CF%82

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> εσεις τις προκαλειτε τις αυπνιες με αυτα που σκεφτεστε το σωμα ακολουθει το πνευμα κανετε τη ζωη σας πατινι χωρις λογο σκεφτεστε δε θα κοιμηθω αποψε κ απλα δε κοιμαστε κ εγω το ιδιο κανω αλλα δεν καθομαι να λεω οχου τι να κανω τι να κανω τι να κανω... οστοσο αν ετσι τη βρισκετε συμβουλευτητε εκατο ειδικους για να το ευχαριστιθητε εμενα τι με νιαζει


Εαν δεν σε νοιαζει τοτε γιατι τον σκοτιζεις τον ανθρωπο; Απλα μην απαντας... Ο καθενας εχει το δικο του θεμα και προφανως υπαρχουν λογοι που δεν ειναι τοσο απλοι, ωστε να επιρρεαζουν τον υπνο του.. Εσυ τωρα εαν εισαι ο Βουδας και επιβαλλεις τα παντα επανω σου, δεν μπορει και ο καθενας να το κανει.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ενα πραγμα δε μπορω να καταλαβω βρισκομαστε σε μια εποχη που ολοι 24 ωρες το 24 ωρο λενε δεν εχουμε λεφτα κ ωρες ωρες μου δινουν την εντυπωση οτι θα τους ηταν ευκολοτερο να ανακαλυψουν την αμερικη παρα να σκεφτουν λιγο τους βλεπω μονιμως να κανουν απιστευτες σπαταλες να διαχειριζονται τα λεφτα τους με το πιο ανοργανωτο κ σπαταλο τροπο ψωνιζοντας οτι να ναι κ θελουν μονιμως ενα σκασμο ειδικους μαστορες γιατρους κτηνιατρους διατροφολογους κλπκλπκλπ να ειναι απο πισω τους για να τους τα δινουν ολα μασημενη τροφη 
*τελικα ειναι τοσο δυσκολο για ολους να κανουν κατι μονοι τους????* δηλαδη να σκεφτουν λιγο?
αυτο που δε μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι αυτη τους η παραιτηση... εγω παραιτουμαι και πασαρουν τη ζωη τους σε αλλους να βρουν λυσεις για αυτους...
οστοσο αν τα λεφτα επεφταν απο τα μπατζακια τους θα μπορουσα αυτο να το καταλαβω...

----------


## SpyroKo

Αλεξανδρε δεν ειναι ετσι οπως τα λες.. Οταν προκειται για την υγεια σου και δεν εχεις γνωσεις θα δωσεις μεχρι και το βρακι σου σε καποιον να σε βοηθησει..
Σε αυτη την περιπτωση το να κοιμαται καποιος συνεχεια στις 2 το μεσημερι χωρις να το θελει εδω και τοσο καιρο και να ψαχνει για λυσεις σημαινει πως υπαρχει πραγματικα προβλημα και δεν μπορει να το λυσει μονος του. Δεν ειναι ο καθε ανθρωπος ιδιος. Και στο φορουμ εδω μπαινουμε για βοηθεια και μια παραπανω γνωμη και οχι να κρινουμε το πως σκεφτεται ο καθενας και τι κανει με τα λεφτα του. Επειδη αυτο με τον υπνο ειναι σοβαρο γιατι αμα δεν κοιμασαι σωστα υπαρχουν πολλοι κινδυνοι φυσικο ειναι να θες να το αντιμετωπισεις με νυχια και με δοντια.

----------


## Gothly

panos, κι εγώ πιστευω πως θα έπρεπε να πας σε εναν ψυχιατρο για αρχή (για ψυχολόγο δε ξερω, γενικά εξαρτάται και τα οικονομικά σου) γιατί το πρόβλημα κρατάει χρόνια!

ps.συμβουλή_ για τη δική σου ψυχική υγεία κάνε ignore στις απαντήσεις του αλεξανδρου. απλα σα να μην υπαρχει.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μα εγω σχολιαζω το προβλημα αλλου οχι το δικο μου υπαχουν κ αρκετοι που μου ειπαν ευχαριστω για οσα λεω.

----------


## marian_m

> μα εγω σχολιαζω το προβλημα αλλου οχι το δικο μου υπαχουν κ αρκετοι που μου ειπαν ευχαριστω για οσα λεω.


Αυτοί που σε δουλεύουν!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Αυτοί που σε δουλεύουν!


 αυτη που με δουλευει εισαι εσυ.κ αγρια κ ολας

----------


## giannisfrank

> Αυτοί που σε δουλεύουν!


Διαφωνώ με αυτό που λες, αλλά θα έδινα και τη ζωή μου για να έχεις δικαίωμα να το λες... Ποιός το είπε;;;

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> Αυτοί που σε δουλεύουν!


Ρε συ μαριαν αφου βλεπεις δεν καταλαβαινει, μην του δινεις σημασια...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Διαφωνώ με αυτό που λες, αλλά θα έδινα και τη ζωή μου για να έχεις δικαίωμα να το λες... Ποιός το είπε;;;


 μη το παιδευεις τζαμπα χρησιμοποιησε αυτο καλυτερα http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-B85QTVqTKx...anekshghta.jpg

----------


## moby

> Διαφωνώ με αυτό που λες, αλλά θα έδινα και τη ζωή μου για να έχεις δικαίωμα να το λες... Ποιός το είπε;;;


Νομίζω ο Βολταίρος, αλλά δε είμαι σιγουρη..

----------


## moby

> panos, κι εγώ πιστευω πως θα έπρεπε να πας σε εναν ψυχιατρο για αρχή (για ψυχολόγο δε ξερω, γενικά εξαρτάται και τα οικονομικά σου) γιατί το πρόβλημα κρατάει χρόνια!
> 
> ps.συμβουλή_ για τη δική σου ψυχική υγεία κάνε ignore στις απαντήσεις του αλεξανδρου. απλα σα να μην υπαρχει.


Οι αυπνιες της αδερφής μου οφειλονταν σε ψυχοφυσιολογικους παράγοντες και το έλυσε με ψυχολογό για αυτό παραπάνω αναφέρθηκα σε αυτο.

----------


## μαρκελα

> Διαφωνώ με αυτό που λες, αλλά θα έδινα και τη ζωή μου για να έχεις δικαίωμα να το λες...


Καλό! Κι όπως είπε και κάποιος σχετικός με το χώρο " Όλα όσα μας ενοχλούν στους άλλους, μπορούν να μας οδηγήσουν στην κατανόηση του εαυτού μας ".

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Οι αυπνιες της αδερφής μου οφειλονταν σε ψυχοφυσιολογικους παράγοντες και το έλυσε με ψυχολογό για αυτό παραπάνω αναφέρθηκα σε αυτο.


 δηλαδη 1+1=2 2+2=4

----------


## μυσπ

Κουραγιο αγαπητο μελος Πανος21,θεωρω οτι το προβλημα σου ειναι οτι αγχωνεσαι κ σκεφτεσαι υπερβολικα,εγω δεν ειμαι γιατρος κ δεν πρεπει να κανεις κατι προτου απευθυνθεις σε γιατρο,παντως να σε ενημερωσω οτι την περιοδο που βιωνα καταθλιψη ειχα πολυ προβλημα κ εγω με τον υπνο,ο γιατρος μου προτεινε ζαναξ πηρα καλμαρε το αγχος μου σταδιακα εγινα καλυτερα απο την καταθλιψη κ τωρα ολα με τον υπνο καλυτερα,επισης προτεινω να πιεις ροφημα τιλιο η χαμομηλι που ηρεμει

----------


## panos21

Καταρχάς ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας, ευχαριστώ και τον αλεξανδρο για τον χρόνο του αλλα δυστηχώς δεν γνωρίζει περι του θέματος απο τι κατάλαβα. Όπως είπα, έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα, είμαι άνθρωπος που δεν τα παρατάει με το παραμικρό και δεν έχω πάθει ψύχωση με τον ύπνο. Ξέρω να αναγνωρίζω τα προβλήματα που έχω και όταν τα έχω. Δυστηχώς μετά απο τόσα χρόνια έχω κουραστεί να το παλεύω απλά δεν πάει άλλο. Έχω χάσει πολλά εξαιτίας του ύπνου μου, όπως υγεία, σχέσεις, σημαντικές στιγμές, όρεξη για δουλειά, κλπ. Πλέον έχω αρχίσει και κάνω κενά στο πανεπιστήμιο μου και αυτό με εκνευρίζει αφάνταστα. Δεν αντέχω να κάνω ουτε βήμα να πάω να παρακολουθήσω και μιας που ο καιρός είναι δύσκολος και τα οικονομικά στενεύουν, δεν με παίρνει να χάνω εξάμηνα. 
Για πόσο ακόμα θα το παλεύω; Το πράγμα χειροτερεύει.. οπότε αλέξανδρε μην είσαι τόσο απόλυτος, όσο μπορείς να βοηθήσεις κάποιον τόσο μπορείς και να τον καταστρέψεις άθελα σου. Αν είσαι γκουρού του διαλογισμού, good for you.




> Πάνο, πήγαινε σε κάποιον ειδικό για αυτο... Το είχα και εγω το προβλημα αυτο.. Για μηνες κοιμομουνα το πρωι και ξυπναγα απογευμα παρολες τις προσπαθειες μου να κοιμαμαι σαν ανθρωπος. Το προβλημα πως το βιολογικο σου ρολοι εχει ξεκουρδιστει... Εγω το εφτιαξα μονος μου.. Αν και ακομα κοιμαμαι στις 2 την νυχτα αλλα τουλαχιστον ειναι καλλιτερα. Υπαρχει ενας τροπος με την ωρα του φαγητου που μπορεις να το αλλαξεις το οποιο δουλεψε για μενα. Απλα δεν πρεπει να φας 12-16 ωρες πριν απο την ωρα που θελεις να ξυπνησεις. Για παραδειγμα, τωρα κοιμασαι στις 12 το μεσημερι ας πουμε και ξυπνας στις 6 με 7 το απογευμα. Βαλε το ξυπνητηρι σου να ξυπνησεις στις 4 αντι για τις 6 αυτο τωρα αναλογα και με το ποτε εσυ κοιμασαι και ξυπνας γιατι δεν το διευκρινιζεις. Πρεπει ομως να εχεις φαει ενα υγειηνο γευμα 12-16 ωρες πριν τις 4. Για καποιο λογο θα δεις πως την επομενη μερα θα σε πιασει ο υπνος 2 ωρες νωριτερα απ οτι συνηθως. Συνεχιζε να το κανεις αυτο και μετα βαλε το ξυπνητηρι σου στις 2 αλλα οπως ειπα και πριν πρεπει να φας 12-16 ωρες πριν τις 2. Ετσι και παλι θα δεις πως θα σε πιασει ο υπνος 2 ωρες νωριτερα απ οταν κοιμοσουνα. Αμα το κανεις αυτο καθημερινα μεσα σε 1μιση βδομαδα θα δεις πως το βιολογικο σου ρολοι θα επανελθει. Πραγματικα σε νιωθω, για μηνες ημουνα σε αυτη την κατασταση και με αυτο το τρικ μπορεσα και επανηλθα. 
> Επισεις αμα εξασκεισαι κατα την μερα μεχρι να νιωσεις κουρασμενος βοηθαει παρα πολυ. Επισεις δοκιμασε τροφες που αυξανουν την μελατονινη οπως μουστάρδα, μούρα goji,
> αμύγδαλα, ηλιόσποροι, κάρδαμο, μάραθο, κόλιανδρο και τα κεράσια. Δοκιμασε να πιεις ενα ζεστο ποτηρι γαλα πριν πεσεις για υπνο. Σου ευχομαι καλη τυχη, δεν ειναι ευκολο το ξερω... προσπαθησε οσο μπορεις να αποφυγεις τα φαρμακα και τα ηρεμιστικα... Για να το καταπολεμισεις μια και καλη πρεπει να γινει φυσιολογικα.! Αμα καπνιζεις οσο μπορεις να μην καπνιζεις πριν κοιμηθεις γιατι το τσιγαρο σε κραταει ξυπνιο.


Φίλε Σπύρο ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σου, θα σου εξηγήσω τι γίνεται. Αυτή την στιγμή που γράφω είναι 1:35 το βράδυ, ξύπνησα πριν μιάμιση ώρα και κοιμόμουν απο τις 12 το μεσημέρι. Έχω δοκιμάσει πάρα πολλες φορές να κάνω αυτό που είπες, πριν μερικά χρόνια με βοηθούσε όμως τώρα εάν κοιμηθώ έστω και 2-3 ώρες είναι σαν να κοιμήθηκα κανονικά (με τη μόνη διαφορά οτι είμαι σαν zombie), δηλαδή δεν νυστάζω καθόλου και ο ύπνος με παίρνει πάλι τις ίδιες ώρες το πρωί. Ακούγεται παράξενο αλλα και εγώ μένω εκπληκτος κάποιες φορές.. Έχω δοκιμάσει να πάω γυμναστήριο ώστε να κουράζομαι σωματικά γιατί οπως είπα και πριν είμαι φοιτητής (καθιστική ζωή), πάλι χωρίς κάποιο αποτέλεσμα. Αυτό με το τσιγάρο δεν το ήξερα, τελοσπάντων, θα ξαναδοκιμάσω ακριβώς έτσι οπως μου λες μέχρι να δώ κάποιον ψυχίατρο τώρα τα χριστούγεννα.

Ήθελα να προσθέσω οτι υπάρχει οικογενιακό ιστορικό, δεν τα ξέρω καλά αλλα η μητέρα μου έτρεχε και αυτή σε ψυχίατρους για άλλα θέματα, για ένα διάστημα έπερνε αντικαταθλιπτικά και γενικά είναι στην τσίτα με πολλά νεύρα. Η μητέρα της ίδια και αυτή, ο παππούς μου καταθλιπτικός, ο αδερφός μου και αυτός στην τσίτα, νεύρα, αδυναμία στην οργάνωση, συγκέντρωση κλπ. Τώρα το αντιμετωπίζει με κάποια χάπια δεν θυμάμαι το όνομα τους και είναι ΟΚ. 
Σκέφτηκα μήπως έχω αρπάξει λίγο και εγώ, και μου το χτυπάει στον ύπνο.. εκτός απο χρόνιες αυπνίες εχω κάποια "κουσούρια" στη ζωή μου. Είμαι υπερευαίσθητος, υπερκινητικός κάποιες φορές, σωματικά αδύναμος έχω πρόβλημα με τα κιλά μου, αίσθηση μόνιμου άγχους/στρες, σύνδρομο ανήσυχων ποδιών. Σε γενικές γραμμές όμως τα πάω καλά δεν θα πήγαινα ποτέ σε ψυχίατρο για αυτά τα θέματα, αλλα σε συνδιασμό με τον ύπνο και το ιστορικό της οικογένειας μου μπαίνω σε σκέψεις.

----------


## 1-555-Confide

Περιβαλλοντικές αλλαγές έχεις δοκιμάσει? Όταν πας διακοπές, κοιμάσαι καλύτερα και πώς αλλάζει η ποιότητα και ο χρόνος του ύπνου
σου σε διαφορετικό περιβάλλον? Ένα αυτό.
Δοκίμασες αλλαγές σε συνήθειες που τυχόν επιτείνουν τα συμπτώματά σου? Γιατί το αίσθημα στρες και σύνδρομο ανήσυχων ποδιών (πρώτη φορά το διαβάζω έτσι)
νομίζω πως αλληλοτροφοδοτούνται με την αυπνία. Εφόσον ο οργανισμός δεν ξεκουράζεται, καταπονείται, αυτό είναι επόμενο.
Επίσης, αν οι άνθρωποι που σε περιστοιχίζουν είναι κι αυτοί νευρικοί, η μητέρα σου όπως έγραψες, νομίζεις πως αυτό δεν σου βάζει κάποιες
έξτρα συνιστώσες που πρέπει να δεις? 'Εκανες κάποια μελέτη ύπνου σε κάποιο κέντρο να δεις μήπως οφείλεται σε οργανικά αίτια πρώτα?
Για ψάξτο κι απ' αυτή την πλευρά.

----------


## panos21

Ναι, στις διακοπές πάντα δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ, συνήθως οταν κοντεύουν οι μέρες για το ταξίδι τότε αρχίζουν οι αυπνίες. Επίσης όταν κοιμάμαι με την κοπέλα μου πάλι δυσκολεύομαι αρκετά να κοιμηθώ, νιώθω σαν να μισοκοιμάμαι, χάλια ποιότητα ύπνου. Όσον αφορά τις έξτρα συνιστώσες που λές τι εννοείς; Ευχαριστώ

----------


## SpyroKo

Πανο να σε ρωτησω απο που εισαι?

----------


## moby

> δηλαδη 1+1=2 2+2=4


 με κουράζεις..

----------


## Miss Despoina

χαχαχα τέλειο αλεξάντερ!!!


> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-BPyxJCb5IY...12_n_thumb.jpg χαχαχαχα:D:D

----------

